# en premier / le premier - en première (?) / la première



## totototo

Bonjour,

Pourriez-vous me dire s'il est préférable d'écrire:

- Elle est passée en premier.
- Elle est passée en première.

Merci beaucoup.

Toto

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## SwissPete

Dans quel contexte ?


----------



## totototo

Par exemple si plusieurs personnes sont dans une file d'attente.

Cheers,
toto


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour totototo

"En premier" est une locution adverbiale, donc invariable.


----------



## Maître Capello

Effectivement, on dit :

_Elle est passée *en* premi*er*_

Mais :

_Elle est passée *la* premi*ère*_


----------



## Montaigne

Si elle enclenche le levier de boîte de vitesses, elle passe en "première"!!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Montaigne said:


> Si elle enclenche le levier de boîte de vitesses, elle passe en "première"!!


Je pensais la même chose. 
Ou encore : « elle est passée _en classe de_ première » (juste avant la terminale).


----------



## Vive la France!!

Bonjour!!

Est-ce que le mot "premier" dans "en premier" s'accorde avec le nom (soit au féminin soit au pluriel) auquel il se rapporte?


MERCI


----------



## Charline67

"En premier" est invariable. Il ne s'accorde jamais. 

En revanche, "premier" tout seul s'accorde. Par exemple : nous sommes arrivés les premiers sur la plage.

Bon courage


----------



## Maître Capello

Si c'est un adjectif, il faut faire l'accord ; si c'est un substantif, non…

_Il l'épousa en premi*ères* noces.
__Sa femme arriva en premi*er*._ (Mais : _Sa femme arriva la premi*ère*._)


----------



## Charline67

Oui voilà.

Ce matin, nous sommes arrivés _en premier_ sur la plage.
Ce matin, nous sommes arrivés _*les* premier*s*_ sur la plage.


----------



## proyoyo

> Ce matin, nous sommes arrivés _en premier_ sur la plage.
> Ce matin, nous sommes arrivés _*les* premier*s*_ sur la plage.


Juste pour savoir, il n'y a pas vraiment de différence de sens, si ?


----------



## Ostaire

"En premier" comporte une légère nuance de privilège, de distinction, ou de chance.

Comparer
_"Nous sommes arrivés les premiers à la salle d'embarquement"_
avec
_"Les classes affaires et passagers en transit montent en premier dans l'avion"_


----------



## proyoyo

D'accord, merci beaucoup, Ostaire.
La nuance s'estompe-t-elle dans la phrase suivante ? :
"C'est toi qui m'as insultée en premier !"
"C'est toi qui m'as insultée la première !"


----------



## Ostaire

Les 2 expressions sont couramment employées l'une pour l'autre, mais il existe quand même une nuance.
La 1ère phrase insiste un peu plus sur le fait que l'interlocutrice ("toi") a _délibérément_ choisi d'insulter.
La seconde phrase a davantage le caractère d'une constatation objective.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je pense quant à moi que la faible nuance que l'on peut éventuellement trouver pour la première paire d'exemples (celle des passagers) disparaît totalement dans la seconde. Si Ostaire y voit une distinction, elle reste pour moi entièrement subjective…


----------



## IlEnAppert

Bonjour à tous,


je sais que "le premier" est parfois traité d'adverbe et prend donc un sens temporel:

"Je suis arrivé le premier" (ou: le dernier)

"En premier" je ne le connaissais qu'au sens de "premièrement", "primo" ou dans des locutions telles que: "en premier lieu"

Mais maintenant, je viens de lire la phrase:

"Il a passé en premier"

Ceci nous dit qu'"en premier" peut également prendre un sens temporel. Mais serait-il également possible, en ce sens-ci, de dire:

"Il a passé le premier" et "Il est arrivé en premier"

Puis-je donc échanger ces deux expressions l'une contre l'autre?

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## xwolfi

Salut,
"il a passé en premier" me parait étrange, je dirais plus "il *est* passé en premier" et oui c'est bien un sens temporel. On peut en effet dire "Il est arrivé en premier" ainsi que "Il est arrivé le premier", mais "Il a passé le premier" me semble totalement incorrect.


----------



## Antoine29

Bonjour,

Je suis d'accord avec xwolfi, on ne dit pas "Il a passé le premier" mais "il est passé le premier" ou "il est passé en premier"

Quel est le contexte? C'est une course?
Si c'est le cas, "il est passé le premier" sous entend passer par la ligne d'arrivée, ou passer en première position devant un repère de la course.

Veuillez noter qu'on pourrait tout à fait dire "il a passé la ligne d'arrivé en premier".
Encore une fois "il a passé en premier" sonne faux


----------



## not too far away

Bonjour , 

Je voudrais savoir le bon usage de *en* et *le *avec le mot *premier . *Pouriez-vous m'expliquer dans quelles contextes on utilise* le* et ceux pour *en*? 

Je voudrais citer deux contextes ci-dessous que j'ai entendu quelque part. 

1)Il est tombé, le genoux gauche *le* premier 

2)Vous pouvez commencer à vous servir la glace du pot de glace géant *en* premier ( et j'en prend 2 cuilleres après vous )

Pourquoi on utilise *le* pour le premier exemple et *en* pour le deuxième? Vos exemples sont les bienvenues. 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
En théorie, on peut utiliser «en premier» tout le temps. 

Il était possible de dire «Il est tombé, le genou gauche en premier», cela signifiait «le genou gauche est tombé en premier» où «en premier» est une expression adverbiale, qui modifie toute la phrase (son sens est «précédemment à tout le reste»)

Dans certains cas, on peut aussi utiliser «le premier» ou «la première», mais ce sont des expressions *adjectivales*. Elles ne modifient qu’un seul mot de la phrase, et le sens est «qui précède tous les autres».

Dans la plupart des cas, on peut utiliser «le premier» pour modifier le sujet d’une phrase :
«Je sors le premier» signifie «moi qui suis avant tous les autres, je sors». (On voit que «le premier» est un adjectif qui modifie le sujet «je»)

Dans votre exemple, on pouvait utiliser «le premier» parce que le sens de «Il est tombé, le genoux gauche *le* premier» est «Il est tombé, le genoux [étant celui ] qui est tombé avant tout le reste. (toujours un sens adjectival).

Mais pour la deuxième phrase, il est difficile d’imaginer un sens adjectival. Le sens est «d’abord» c’est pourquoi on a laissé l’adverbe «en premier».

Si toutes ces explications vous semblent confuses, ne vous inquiétez pas : Retenez qu’il est toujours possible d’utiliser «en premier», alors que pour «le premier/la première», il y a des restrictions.


----------



## Dysna Bb

Bonjour, 

Je voudrai savoir si l'expression "en premier " s'accorde avec le sujet ; par exemple dit-on pour une fille"je passe en premier" ou " je passe en première "?
Il me semble que la première réponse soit bonne mais j'ai un doute ...
Pourrai-je avoir une justification ?
Merci de répondre


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour, et bienvenue sur ce forum,

Dans un tel cas, l'expression a sans doute _valeur d'adverbe_ : c'est donc "en premier".
Par contre, on doit faire l'accord avec un éventuel substantif qui suivrait cet adjectif : "... en première _position_".

Mais ce serait également "... la première" - si on préférait utiliser cette autre tournure.


----------



## Dysna Bb

Donc "en premier" dans mon cas a bien la valeur d'un adverbe, il est donc invariable ? 
Merci de votre réponse 
Bonne journée


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui.
Il est venu en premier / Elle est venue en premier / Ils sont venus en premier

... Mais pas de quoi, et merci !


----------



## eleve

Bonjour à tous,

   Dans une méthode FLE, j'ai vu cette phrase: Fatou se lève la première. La locution "la première" sert d'un adverbe? Ou bien quand je change du sujet comme François se lève le premier. Est-ce correct? Ou plutôt c'est mieux de dire: Fatou/ François se lève en premier? Merci de vos suggestions!


----------



## Isabelle Le Martret

"Elle se lève la première", "il se lève le premier", c'est très bien !


----------

